# Dudded Up '69 Aro Carpati



## Donde (Nov 13, 2017)

Clean as a whistle and dudded up to look like a military vehicle (there were never any military Aro Carpatis in Colombia that I know of but plenty of civilian ones). Odd the owner chose to stick a Cadillac hood ornament on it.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 13, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

I like it


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

It's unfortunate the hood emblem he chose.  Of course probably did it for his own humor.  Be nice if he had a matching spare.  But by the looks of it.  Might not be able to mount a matching spare there.


----------



## Donde (Nov 14, 2017)

The spare would be the normal size tire for the vehicle. He mounted  oversize "off road" tires on what are obviously non stock wheels. Thing is he seems to have done all this for parades and such. Doubt it ever goes off road. The stock civilian versions of this are still plentiful and working hard in rural parts of the country.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

Donde said:


> The spare would be the normal size tire for the vehicle. He mounted  oversize "off road" tires on what are obviously non stock wheels. Thing is he seems to have done all this for parades and such. Doubt it ever goes off road. The stock civilian versions of this are still plentiful and working hard in rural parts of the country.


Well just hope he never mounts that spare!  Quickest way to damage the driveline is by having different diameter tires on a 4x4!  Many tire shops will not even let you buy 2 new tires of same size and mix with 2 older ones on 4x4's.  Liability risk.


----------



## Donde (Nov 14, 2017)

Ha ha in Colombia they'll let you buy what ever you want...and no refunds.


----------

